# Energizing mix



## Nicole (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm looking for a good energizing essential oil blend to add to a body mist and lotion set. What do you recommend?


----------



## jade (Nov 25, 2006)

Grapefruit smells yummy and the citrusy scent is definitely energizing. Peppermint is a good one too.


----------

